# Good bye SHARES magazine



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 December 2005)

I really didn't like Shares magazine.

Now it is the smart Investor and is far better. Some good articles this month including positive gearing for property. 

I may keep the subscription going.


----------



## chansw (4 December 2005)

I used to buy both Shares and Personal Investor magazine as Personal Investor had articles on property investment. Now, I am happy with the first issue of Smart Investor as I can have what I need in one magazine. I agree with Snake Pliskin that there are some good articles in the first issue.


----------



## visual (5 December 2005)

I miss Shares, it was easy to read and explained things simply. Smart investor seemed too light for want of a better word. Also Ã didnt like the photos of the journalists... I much preferred the more professional approach of Shares. Having said that though I will give it a chance and see if they get back on track and be more familiar to shares.


----------



## taurus (6 December 2005)

Not minding smartinvestor so far either, seems like a quality mag.  Might pick up the subscription.


----------



## RichKid (6 December 2005)

How much is it? I checked it out but forgot the price, out of stock at my local news stand now. Thanks!


----------



## taurus (6 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> How much is it? I checked it out but forgot the price, out of stock at my local news stand now. Thanks!




Stand price $7.00, subscription $77/year or $140 for two.  They're throwing in a copy of Top Stocks 2006 by Martin Roth, also.

Cheers,
T


----------

